# Blackberry juice concentrate



## toddrod (Dec 22, 2010)

I am looking for a supplier of muscadine and blackberry juice concentrate. Not the fruit packs. Can anyone lead me in the right direction?


----------



## deboard (Dec 22, 2010)

Might check out this place:

http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/index.html


----------

